# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο >  Πρόβλημα με πλακέτα ψυγείου Whirlpool...

## stefstefan

Έχω ένα ψυγείο της Whirpool δίφυλλο, με χώρια κατάψυξη δλδ, το οποίο έχει και εξωτερικά υποδοχές για να βγάζει παγάκια και κρύο νερό, ακριβώς από πάνω έχει και έναν πίνακα ελέγχου με διάφορες ρυθμίσεις και τις ενδείξεις θερμοκρασιών. 

Για κάποιο λόγο τα έπαιξε και άρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν όλες οι ενδείξεις και τα λεντάκια που έχει ασταμάτητα, μάλιστα ακούγεται και ο σπαστικός θόρυβος από ένα ρελεδάκι που έχει το οποίο μία οπλίζει μία ξε-οπλίζει.

Μήπως μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς τι ακριβώς μπορεί να συμβαίνει και αν χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση ολόκληρης (για δεύτερη φορά) της πλακέτας του?
Αύριο... σήμερα μάλλον, θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας για να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε καλύτερα...

Υ.Γ. Το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου την λειτουργία του ψυγείου αλλά αν δεν είχα τον σπαστικό θόρυβο από το ρελεδάκι δεν θα με ενοχλούσε και καθόλου.

----------


## solarcon

Πάρε ένα κατσαβίδι και χτύπα όλα τα ρελέ από πάνω. 

  Είναι πιθανόν να έχει κολλήσει κάποιο ρελεδάκι…

----------


## stefstefan

solarcon το έχω κάνει τπτ πάλι

Ορίστε και οι φώτο από την πλακέτα...

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/6748/59691754.png
http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/1729/57763031.png
http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/2675/96767296.png
http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9639/99176153.png

Προφανώς αυτό το ρελεδάκι σχετίζεται με την λειτουργία των ενδείξεων από ότι καταλαβαίνω έτσι?

----------


## solarcon

Υπάρχει μια υποψία για βραχυκυκλώματα ή ανοικτά κυκλώματα γύρω από τον controller .Τα SMD είναι αρκετά ευαίσθητα στις μεταβολές της θερμοκρασίας. Για αρχή μέτρησε τις SMD αντιστάσεις πάνω στην πλακέτα που είναι γύρω από τον controller ( δες φωτο ).

Είναι εύκολο να τις υπολογίσεις. Για παράδειγμα το 750 σημαίνει 75 Ω, το 164 είναι 160 kΩ, το 6R8 = 6,8 Ω, 1001=1kΩ.  Πρόσεχε το 000 είναι jumper.smdresistors.png

Μην τις βγάζεις από την πλακέτα (… κανονικά πρέπει ). .Υπολόγισέ τις και μετά μέτρα  με *ψηφιακό ωμόμετρο*. Αν η τιμή που μετράς είναι μικρότερη, τότε εντάξει γιατί αυτές μπαίνουν παράλληλα μεταξύ τους. Αν όμως έχεις μια μεγάλη ένδειξη αντίστασης ( αρκετά μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που πρέπει ) βγάλε το SMD και μέτρησε ξανά.

Μετά μέτρα τους SMD πυκνωτές. Θα σου πω μετά πώς να τους βρεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Φλασιά! Για ξεκόλλησε το ρελεδάκι και βάλε την πλακέτα να δουλέψει να δεις τα LED θα πάψουν να αναβοσβήνουν;

----------


## stefstefan

Φίλοι μου έχουμε νέα δεδομένα...! άνοιξα το πινακάκι για να δω τι μπορώ να εφαρμόσω από αυτά που μου προτείνατε και παρατήρησα πως δεν είναι το ρελεδάκι αυτό με τον χαρακτηριστικό θόρυβο τικ-τακ τικ-τακ αλλά το μικρό ηχείο που βρίσκεται πάνω δεξιά στην τρίτη φώτο που σας επισυνάπτω στο παραπάνω πόστ... οπότε αναμένω μέχρι νεοτέρας διαταγάς σας...  :Wink: ))

----------


## FILMAN

Τώρα μου το χάλασες...

----------


## stefstefan

Το παλικάρι εδώ μοιάζει να είχε ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με εμένα και από ότι κατάλαβα άλλαξε όλους τους πυκνωτές..? και το πρόβλημα του διορθώθηκε
http://applianceguru.com/forum1/13919.html

edit: έχουμε ακριβώς την ίδια πλακέτα με τον ίδιο κωδικό από πίσω

----------


## solarcon

Μπράβο Στέφανε αυτή είναι η λύση. Πάρε το κολλητήρι και ξεκίνα…

----------


## stefstefan

Εγώ ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας... πηγαίνω να αγοράσω τους πυκνωτές και θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα...

edit: Λεπόν άλλαξα όλους τους πυκνωτές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να αναβοσβήνουν με μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα οι ενδείξεις

----------


## Thansavv

Μια φορά και έναν καιρό είχα δει ένα ψυγείο (δε θυμάμαι μάρκα) το οποίο είχε το ίδιο σύμπτωμα. Στην πλακέτα είχε ένα θυρίστορ οποίο τροφοδοτούσε τη λάμπα του ψυγείου. Το σύμπτωμα αυτό το έκανε μόνο όταν άνοιγες την πόρτα του ψυγείου. Ήταν ένα ΒΤ152-600....κατι  απ' ότι θυμάμαι. Μόλις αλλάχθηκε αυτό όλα ΟΚ... Από τη μια μεριά της πλακέτας ήταν η είσοδος 220V και απ την άλλη η έξοδος για το μοτέρ και τη λάμπα. Το μοτέρ έπαιρνε τάση μέσω του ρελέ. Το αναφέρω απλά επειδή θυμάμαι το σύμπτωμα (τικ- τικ - τικ -τικ). Αναβοσβήναν και οι ενδείξεις απ ότι θυμάμαι.
Αυτααα

----------


## stefstefan

Να προχωρήσω και σε αυτών την αλλαγή? θυρίστορ ή τρανζίστορ?

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/9495/capturemw.png

----------


## sivadws2

Κάποιοι Γάλλοι περιγράφουν ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και λένε ότι λύνεται με αντικατάσταση ενός πυκνωτή 1000μF/6.3v με άλλον 1000μF αλλά στα 25V.

----------


## mariosm

Εγω Στεφανε θα σου ελεγα οτι για ολα αυτα φταιει η ποιοτητα του .....υφασματος  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: . 
Λοιπον αφου θελεις να εξασκησεις το "σπορ" της επισκευης με συμβουλες εξ' αποστασεως, και πριν σου προταθει απο επομενα post να αλλαξεις ολα τα υλικα της πλακετας σου προτεινω κατι απλο.
Πριν αγορασεις ολα τα υλικα αγορασε ενα ... πολυμετρο.
Και με αυτο δες απο που παιρνει ταση τροφοδοσιας (και ποση ειναι) αυτη η πλακετα που δειχνεις.
Συμφωνα με την περιγραφη των συμπτωματων που κανεις εγω βλεπω οτι ο PIC controler που ελεγχει ολα αυτα τα περιφεριακα (led, display, button) πανω στην πλακετα σου κανει συνεχως reset με μεγαλη συχνοτητα. 
Αν λοιπον δεν δεις οτι πανω στην πλακετα σου δεν εχεις σταθερα 5V μην κανεις καμια αλλη κινηση να αλλαξεις κατι.

Οσο για τις αλλες παραπομπες σε Αγγλους Γαλλους κλπ. δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με το προβλημα σου. Μιλανε για εντελως διαφορετικα θεματα για το ιδιο ψυγειο.

----------


## klik

βέβαια, υπάρχει η περίπτωση να μην έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα (χλωμό βέβαια γιατι μοιάζει με κακή τάση τροφοδοσίας και brown out resets) αλλά ο αισθητήρας θερμοκρασίας (και η πλακέτα δεν έχει άλλο τρόπο να το πεί απο το να κάνει την πυγολαμπίδα).

Η πλακέτα σου, έχει μετασχηματιστή για να την τροφοδοτεί ή είναι μέσω πυκνωτή συνδεδεμένη με τα 220;

Ίσως είναι επικίνδυνο για σένα (για το ψυγείο είναι σίγουρα) και να πρέπει να δει την πλακέτα ηλεκτρονικός.

----------


## stefstefan

> Κάποιοι Γάλλοι περιγράφουν ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και λένε ότι λύνεται με αντικατάσταση ενός πυκνωτή 1000μF/6.3v με άλλον 1000μF αλλά στα 25V.


Είμαι σε θέση να τους διαψεύσω τους Γάλλους... δοκιμασμένο...  :Wink: 




> Και με αυτο δες απο που παιρνει ταση τροφοδοσιας (και ποση ειναι) αυτη η πλακετα που δειχνεις.


Θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που λες αύριο πολύμετρο ευτυχώς υπάρχει στην διαθεσή μου...  :Wink: 




> Η πλακέτα σου, έχει μετασχηματιστή για να την τροφοδοτεί ή είναι μέσω πυκνωτή συνδεδεμένη με τα 220;


Δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω γιατί δεν βλέπω πουθενά μ/σ ίσως να βρίσκεται πίσω απ το ψυγείο θα το κοιτάξω και αυτό αύριο




> Ίσως είναι επικίνδυνο για σένα (για το ψυγείο είναι σίγουρα) και να πρέπει να δει την πλακέτα ηλεκτρονικός.


Η ζωή είναι ένα ρίσκο και χωρίς ρίσκο δεν έχει ενδιαφέρον... για μένα όχι σίγουρα... για την πλακέτα ίσως... αλλά και πάλι σε ηλεκτρονικό δεν την ξαναπηγαίνω,
τα... ''ναι την κοίταξα και θα την ξανακοιτάξω'' ''ε... δεν πρόλαβα σήμερα πέρνα αύριο'' και πολλά τέτοια τα έχω βαρεθεί και ούτε πρόκειται να ξαναδώσω 200 ευρά για αντικατάσταση (για δεύτερη φορά μέσα σε μια 5ετία) καθαρό νταβατζιλίκι δεν πα να πάει στο διάολο καλό είναι και το τικ-τικ-τικ-τικ μια νότα διαφορετική στην μονοτονία της ζωή μου  :Wink: ))))

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και την πραγματικά πολύτιμη βοήθεια όλων σας!

----------


## Thansavv

> Έχω ένα ψυγείο της Whirpool δίφυλλο, με χώρια κατάψυξη δλδ, το οποίο έχει και εξωτερικά υποδοχές για να βγάζει παγάκια και κρύο νερό, ακριβώς από πάνω έχει και έναν πίνακα ελέγχου με διάφορες ρυθμίσεις και τις ενδείξεις θερμοκρασιών. 
> 
> Για κάποιο λόγο τα έπαιξε και άρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν όλες οι ενδείξεις και τα λεντάκια που έχει ασταμάτητα, μάλιστα ακούγεται και ο σπαστικός θόρυβος από ένα ρελεδάκι που έχει το οποίο μία οπλίζει μία ξε-οπλίζει.
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς τι ακριβώς μπορεί να συμβαίνει και αν χρειαστεί αντικατάσταση ολόκληρης (για δεύτερη φορά) της πλακέτας του?
> Αύριο... σήμερα μάλλον, θα ανεβάσω και φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας για να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε καλύτερα...
> 
> *Υ.Γ. Το πρόβλημα αυτό δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου την λειτουργία του ψυγείου αλλά αν δεν είχα τον σπαστικό θόρυβο από το ρελεδάκι δεν θα με ενοχλούσε και καθόλου.*




Στέφανε, αυτή η πλακέτα με τις ενδείξεις είναι μόνο για την παγομηχανή?  Η παγομηχανή λειτουργεί?

----------


## stefstefan

> Στέφανε, αυτή η πλακέτα με τις ενδείξεις είναι μόνο για την παγομηχανή? Η παγομηχανή λειτουργεί?


Ναι κανονικά φίλε μου, την στιγμή που λειτουργεί μάλιστα αυξάνεται και η συχνότητα με την οποία αναβοσβήνουν τα λεντάκια το ίδιο και όταν βγάζει κρύο νερό

edit: Στην μόνη περίπτωση που σταματάνε είναι όταν πατήσω το ''vacation'' όπου η θερμοκρασία του ψυγείου απενεργοποιείται και του καταψύκτη παραμένη σταθερή

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά η πλακέτα δεν τροφοδοτείται μέσω μ/ς, αλλά μέσω πυκνωτή από το δίκτυο (οι γνώστες αντιλαμβάνονται). Έχει αυτούς τους άσπρους κυλινδρικούς περίπου στη μέση της.

----------


## Floukos

Καλημέρα,

Επαναφέρω το θέμα μία 10ετία (!!!!) μετά έχοντας ένα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα σε παλιό Whirlpool.

Όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα τα φώτα αναβοσβήνουν, ακούγεται ο ήχος ενός ρελέ με τη συχνότητα που αναβοσβήνουν τα φώτα και μετά το display χάνει την ένδειξη του καταψύκτη  (---) με ηχητικό αλάρμ που πρέπει μετά να απενεργοποιηθεί από το panel ελέγχου. Το πρόβλημα είναι πάνω από έναν χρόνο αλλά δεν έχει απασχολήσει (ακόμα) σοβαρά γιατί ψύξη και κατάψυξη λειτουργούν κανονικά.

Επειδή φοβάμαι όμως οτι ξαφνικά μπορεί να προκύψει άτι πιο σοβαρό, θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας. Το μοντέλο είναι το ARC 4190 IX

----------


## klik

Η τροφοδοσία της πλακετας"γονατιζει οταν ενεργοποιείται το ρελε. Αν αργησεις να το φτιαξεις, σιγα σιγα θα σταματησει να δουλευει κ το ρελε του συμπιεστη. Βγαλε πλακετα να τη δουμε

----------

